# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  hugOne, family sleep monitor, Sevenhugs, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sevenhugs

----------


## Airicist

Article "MommyTech TV- HugOne is a Sleep Monitoring System For Your Entire Family"

by Chip Chick Staff
January 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

hugOne family sleep monitor by Sevenhugs

Published on Nov 19, 2015




> hugOne is the first family sleep monitor.
> 
> It is equipped with sensors that track sleep but also the temperature and humidity of the bedrooms and the air quality of your home.
> All the data can be accessed easily through the Sevenhugs app that also provides a smart alarm clock and personalized advice to all the family for better nights and better days.

----------

